# February 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2019)

Best of luck to the nominees.  Voting ends in seven days.

1. Krushuna Waterfalls: "Krushuna Waterfalls" by @D7K






2. Ton- Musician's Portrait: "Ton- Musician's Portrait" by @DanOstergren





3. Snow covered pier: "Snow covered pier" by @DarkShadow





4.  Centre Island pier and the polar vortex: "Centre Island pier and the polar vortex" by @Philmar





5. Eagle in Flight: "Eagle in Flight" by @John Hunt


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 6, 2019)

It’s a 5 way tie for me.  I’ll have to eanie meanie it this month.  All fabulous photos!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 6, 2019)

Great job to all. Nice to see varied voting as well. Close contests are always exciting.


----------



## D7K (Mar 6, 2019)

Tough one for sure


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 7, 2019)

I have voted, well done all......


----------



## snowbear (Mar 11, 2019)

bump


----------

